# Best job for somebody with a nursing degree.



## bionicledude0 (11 Oct 2016)

My situation is that I am going to complete my nursing degree in 2 years time. This being said I don't necessarily want to be nurse if it is not a direct combat role. A friend of mine mentioned I could apply to be a medical officer, then apply to CSOR after 2 years. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Ostrozac (11 Oct 2016)

bionicledude0 said:
			
		

> My situation is that I am going to complete my nursing degree in 2 years time. This being said I don't necessarily want to be nurse if it is not a direct combat role. A friend of mine mentioned I could apply to be a medical officer, then apply to CSOR after 2 years.
> thanks in advance



Well it is certainly possible to do a BScN as your undergrad prior to Medical School, it isn't the usual path -- some kind of pure BSc (with a bio focus) is a more usual path.

So are you looking at finishing your degree on your own, then applying for MOTP once you apply to Medical School?


----------



## CombatDoc (11 Oct 2016)

Being a Medical Officer will not allow you to have a "direct combat role" either. If that is your goal, join the combat arms and wait for the next conflict. If you don't want to be a nurse, why are you completing your nursing degree?


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2016)

bionicledude0 said:
			
		

> My situation is that I am going to complete my nursing degree in 2 years time. This being said I don't necessarily want to be nurse if it is not a direct combat role.



You can read about nursing in the CAF, and direct combat - or lack of - here,

The "Nursing Officer" Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4249.300.html
13 pages


----------



## bionicledude0 (11 Oct 2016)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Well it is certainly possible to do a BScN as your undergrad prior to Medical School, it isn't the usual path -- some kind of pure BSc (with a bio focus) is a more usual path.
> 
> So are you looking at finishing your degree on your own, then applying for MOTP once you apply to Medical School?


I will be finishing my nursing degree on my own then applying.



			
				ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> Being a Medical Officer will not allow you to have a "direct combat role" either. If that is your goal, join the combat arms and wait for the next conflict. If you don't want to be a nurse, why are you completing your nursing degree?



The reason I am finishing it is because if I quit now then I will have all that time and money but if I keep going then I still have a degree on my shoulders.


----------



## Inspir (31 Oct 2016)

You could always work as a nurse civy side and be a combat arms reservist. Once you put in the required time apply for CSOR.


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2016)

I wonder if the OP will be back?

Date Registered: October 11, 2016

Last Active: October 11, 2016


----------



## Lumber (31 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I wonder if the OP will be back?
> 
> Date Registered: October 11, 2016
> 
> Last Active: October 11, 2016



You should seriously get paid for your work here...


----------

